# Is It Inevitable?



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

The eyes ain't what they used to be... 

The Hunter dot is getting harder to see...

Changing to a scope, oh could it be...

The end of pins on my bow for me?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing to be ashamed of....you can come be an avg Joe with the rest of us

But you never know....switching to FS may be a what you need.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> The eyes ain't what they used to be...
> 
> The Hunter dot is getting harder to see...
> 
> ...


This will open up a new box of issues for ya.. now you have the age old questions.... what power... but when I go more X, my scope marks disappear... Truspot, Xview, pin, circle, housing diameter.... Clarifier or verifier... what power?

Man.. I love archery...  :thumb:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*No Problem*

Just get a True Spot Scope with 3/8" 4X grind and enjoy life again. Or try everything else under the sun and then try one.
Jbird


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> This will open up a new box of issues for ya.. now you have the age old questions.... what power... but when I go more X, my scope marks disappear... Truspot, Xview, pin, circle, housing diameter.... Clarifier or verifier... what power?
> 
> Man.. I love archery...  :thumb:


Oh yeah Sticky, that's why I read the "What power scope should I use threads". :wink: 

I have a 4X Brite Site Vegas scope I bought over 10 years ago mounted to one of the *ORIGINAL* Sure Loc sights. I never get rid of nothin'!  I've kept both all these years just in case I decided to go the clickety-click route.  

I let-down a bunch of times at AAA last weekend on the Hunter half because I couldn't see the dang dot!!!  Talk about humbling.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh yeah Sticky, that's why I read the "What power scope should I use threads". :wink:
> 
> I have a 4X Brite Site Vegas scope I bought over 10 years ago mounted to one of the *ORIGINAL* Sure Loc sights. I never get rid of nothin'!  I've kept both all these years just in case I decided to go the clickety-click route.
> 
> I let-down a bunch of times at AAA last weekend on the Hunter half because I couldn't see the dang dot!!!  Talk about humbling.


Look at you...getting so old you can't even see black and white anymore.:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of....you can come be an avg Joe with the rest of us
> 
> But you never know....switching to FS may be a what you need.:wink:


Thanks for the positive input Hornet. I got the hardware...and the Hunter dot is getting harder to see...so maybe it is time.



Jbird said:


> Just get a True Spot Scope with 3/8" 4X grind and enjoy life again. Or try everything else under the sun and then try one.
> Jbird


I got a 4X Brite Site Vegas...with a circle aperture. Will that do?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at you...getting so old you can't even see black and white anymore.:embara:


And I *JUST* complimented you on a positive input......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> And I *JUST* complimented you on a positive input......


...well....

Maybe I will talk to Maple Leaf and see if we can get them to make the dot pink or something for you....:wink:

But just think...now you can just hold on the dot and let em eat:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the positive input Hornet. I got the hardware...and the Hunter dot is getting harder to see...so maybe it is time.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 4X Brite Site Vegas...with a circle aperture. Will that do?


Yes, it should... :thumb: I like the Brite Site X View lens, but the 4X with a circle ap should work fine and not be soo powerful that you lose the aperture on the lens. (even with old, tired eyes like ours... :lol :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Jerry talk to the skinny guy. I let him borrow a scope and sight bar. I think the scope is a 6X. I doubt that he will ever try to use the dang thing.
Have fun. Ed


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jerry*

A circle on the lense is the next best thing but I would get the True Spot mentioned above. Another option would be to order the Twin View lense from
Brtesite to fit your scope. Same concept. With a circle on a plain lense it will be busier and you will be tempted to try to make the circle fit the spot instead of just focusing on the center of the X.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Or you can just shoot a smaller scope with higher power and no dot, circle or fiber.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Cool. You will have to shoot with the great MacGOO at Cumberland. He will surely have his see and eye segway with him. You guys can fall off it together,

New class - cant see crap anymore division
May end up the most popular


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> New class - cant see crap anymore division
> May end up the most popular


That sounds great...everytime we try and get Kstigall and Spec to shoot field that is the first thing they say..."I can't see that far"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

That's OK all you young whipper snappers - make fun of our old eyes. If you mange to survive as long as some of us "oldies" have, one day you'll know what it's like.

Of course by the time some of you "children" get to be our age, all arrows will be laser guided anyway. :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Hey Jerry talk to the skinny guy. I let him borrow a scope and sight bar. I think the scope is a 6X. I doubt that he will ever try to use the dang thing.
> Have fun. Ed


I gave him a pin sight *YEARS* ago and he never used it. He likes a bare bow. :wink:



Jbird said:


> A circle on the lense is the next best thing but I would get the True Spot mentioned above. Another option would be to order the Twin View lense from
> Brtesite to fit your scope. Same concept. With a circle on a plain lense it will be busier and you will be tempted to try to make the circle fit the spot instead of just focusing on the center of the X.
> Jbird


I'll have to check this scope out Jay. You seem to believe its effectiveness. I'll see how the circle works for now. Based on a practice session I had last night...I would say it works fine! :tongue:



Brown Hornet said:


> Or you can just shoot a smaller scope with higher power and no dot, circle or fiber.


Hmmmm, another option. Beware...you're gonna get blasted with PMs...and maybe a phone call...or two. :wink:



jarlicker said:


> Cool. You will have to shoot with the great MacGOO at Cumberland. He will surely have his see and eye segway with him. You guys can fall off it together,
> 
> New class - cant see crap anymore division
> May end up the most popular


MacGOO was a whole lot better pin shooter than me. One of the best here in MD. Heck, he's just a natural. But I agree... a new class is needed...PBF...Partially Blind Freestyle.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

> Is It Inevitable?


As I back away from the monitor in order to read this...I'd say yes.:wink::sad:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> As I back away from the monitor in order to read this...I'd say yes.:wink::sad:


Holy smokes...haven't seen you post for awhile.  :wink:

Yep, got my reading glasses on and looking at this monitor. Without 'em...forget it!


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

YEESH! I shoot a recurve barebow, I've got bad eyes and I took up archery
2 years ago...

Gettin' old is a pain but it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Like Steve I shoot Barebow Recurve and I'm going to be 60 soon. My aiming technique is to put the fuzzy silver thing on the fuzzy black & white thing and quit holding the string.

I'm afraid my shoulder or the carpal tunnel is going to get me before I can't even see the fuzzy things any more. (LOL)

Dave


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I gave him a pin sight *YEARS* ago and he never used it. He likes a bare bow. :wink:
> 
> Heck Jerry he asked me for one. WHO"DA thunkit


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Dave T said:


> Like Steve I shoot Barebow Recurve and I'm going to be 60 soon. My aiming technique is to put the fuzzy silver thing on the fuzzy black & white thing and quit holding the string.
> 
> I'm afraid my shoulder or the carpal tunnel is going to get me before I can't even see the fuzzy things any more. (LOL)
> 
> Dave


Wow, you only thought you had it bad, and all you have to do is swap 1 freestyle for another----could be like Dave---in fact I maybe, by the time I pick mine up again.

Think of it this way, you'll have a clear picture, yds on the sight bar, this will have you all ready for the next phaze, memory loss, just look at the stake, set the sight, shoot the bow. Just like the rest of us FS'ers


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*It Gets Worse...*

Went to the range last night with my scope equiped Pro Tec...and I needed reading glasses to see the dang scale!!!  Oh boy...if I go this route I will need to keep them handy at *ALL* times.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Went to the range last night with my scope equiped Pro Tec...and I needed reading glasses to see the dang scale!!!  Oh boy...if I go this route I will need to keep them handy at *ALL* times.


 Jerry.. they make magnifiers for the scale.. :wink: (check LAS) 

Man.. gettin old really sucks.. :frusty: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Jerry.. they make magnifiers for the scale.. :wink: (check LAS)
> 
> Man.. gettin old really sucks.. :frusty: :chortle:


See post 16 :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Went to the range last night with my scope equiped Pro Tec...and I needed reading glasses to see the dang scale!!!  Oh boy...if I go this route I will need to keep them handy at *ALL* times.


 yep like Sticky said....LAS carries a couple different magnifiers.

But if you are using a tape...use a blank one and I will bring you a GIANT sharpie so you can see the lines....but a warning your 20-30 maybe one line

Now that we have that out of the way....how did you shoot? I am sure you could see much better...and isn't it nice to be able to hold on the spot for a change:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Jerry.. they make magnifiers for the scale.. :wink: (check LAS)
> 
> Man.. gettin old really sucks.. :frusty: :chortle:


Either that, or I'll have to wear a hat and use the flip down readers. :embara: Yep, getting old sucks...and it ain't kind to the eyes. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> See post 16 :wink:


Yep...you guys are quick this morning. :wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> yep like Sticky said....LAS carries a couple different magnifiers.
> 
> But if you are using a tape...use a blank one and I will bring you a GIANT sharpie so you can see the lines....but a warning your 20-30 maybe one line
> 
> Now that we have that out of the way....how did you shoot? I am sure you could see much better...and isn't it nice to be able to hold on the spot for a change:wink:


You know what...you may be a smart butt at times...but it makes me laugh. :wink: Yeah, GIANT Sharpie, I'll see that! 

Shot like pooh. Gonna have to experiment with extension length...and possibly a v-bar on the left. REALLY fighting to keep from canting to the right. Plus, I removed the drop-away in favor of a Tuner. Sooooo, lots of changes at one time...just the way *NOT* to do things.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You know what...you may be a smart butt at times...but it makes me laugh. :wink: Yeah, GIANT Sharpie, I'll see that!
> 
> Shot like pooh. Gonna have to experiment with extension length...and possibly a v-bar on the left. REALLY fighting to keep from canting to the right. Plus, I removed the drop-away in favor of a Tuner. Sooooo, lots of changes at one time...just the way *NOT* to do things.


Me a smart butt....nah :wink:

If you are in need of some weights, bars, mounts....I will bring some to SMA this weekend for you to play with :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and since I am a smart butt.....

Let me now if you need the Sharpie :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> and since I am a smart butt.....
> 
> Let me now if you need the Sharpie :wink:


Dang you Hornet...... Good thing I finished my coffee before looking at that pic.


----------

